# Hey guys ...New question



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

When you shoot straight up, that is to say non gangster. What do you use for a aiming point and anchor point? I assume the anchor point would change but it seems like the aiming point would not change fork to fork.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

HEY SJA!
Long time no see! How's the training going? You ready to kick some prison guard butt yet?
When I shoot straight up, I use the tip of my nose as both an anchor and aming point but I don't like shooting that way because when a band breaks they always slap me right between the eyes.
Not only that, I always end up with bumps all over the top of my head when they come down.

Sorry,,,,,,

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

For me, the target presents midway twixt the fork tips, just like a 45 degree hold. I'm still referencing with the frame, but now windage becomes centering, and elevation becomes the quantity of fork tip above the target. My anchor floats like Ivory soap.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

M Mars said:


> HEY SJA!
> Long time no see! How's the training going? You ready to kick some prison guard butt yet?
> When I shoot straight up, I use the tip of my nose as both an anchor and aming point but I don't like shooting that way because when a band breaks they always slap me right between the eyes.
> Not only that, I always end up with bumps all over the top of my head when they come down.
> ...


I have been shooting a lot. I promised myself that I would shoot one setup 100 times a day until I felt that I had a handle on it. Well, that lasted about two days! I'm went back to shuffling stuff around looking for the magic combination. (That d***n Skropi "use the lightest bands {that you can shoot accurately} mussed my plan up). I now have not one but three rigs going. A natural with PP's yellow bands, don't know who makes 'em. Got a PP sniper going with SS black and SS pouch. And it pains me to admit, but I have my tortured torque, handle wrapped, PP yellow bands and pouch. Needless to say, I'm not a threat with any of them. But I have two weeks and hopefully one will float to the top. I haven't given up. Going to give those guys my best effort.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

I know what you mean. Accuracy has been evading me as well although I find when I keep the front arm braced and focus on the anchor point, I don't do too bad. If I am doing those two correct I am never to far off.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> M Mars said:
> 
> 
> > HEY SJA!
> ...


Something tells me that you'll do much better than you expect!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I shoot straight up 90% of the time......anchor at the same spot.....focus on the target, not the frame, let your mind be your sight....it's a Zen thing. Read about Zen Archery.

GP


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I shoot straight up 90% of the time......anchor at the same spot.....focus on the target, not the frame, let your mind be your sight....it's a Zen thing. Read about Zen Archery.
> 
> GP


Cool GP! I'm all for Zen. Billions of Chinese can't all be wrong. Bet it takes a load of practice. Gonna try it after the big shoot out.


----------

